# whats your painting station look like



## Little Grot 9 (Apr 11, 2009)

well im going to make a neat and tidy work space to paint and have easy in reach things for paints and brushes and i was wondering what does your paint station look like please post pics

:mrgreen: Waaaaagh!


----------



## johnnymajic (Jan 2, 2009)

a 2x2 table, with a ledge at the far edge, and a flourecent light above the table, behind me is a window for natural light


----------



## jpunk (Feb 8, 2009)

Covered in half-drunk cups of tea, normally. (Darjeeling for preference, no milk or sugar, ta.)


----------



## theoncomingstorm (Jun 24, 2008)

mines cramped, i work in about a 1x2 foot space on a desk 6 foot long and 2 foot wide. rest of space is taken up by my dual 19" monitors, my xbox 360, 2 lights and my keyboard.

I used to have a half the desk allocated for my painting but that changed once i got my 2nd monitor and my xbox. damn smallest room in the house, below is a picture of what my room used to be like last summer.









Edit: i just realised this is a very old pic, must have taken it near the begining of the summer, probably a year or so ago now, as i only have 2 assault marines completed, and i have 8 done now, i have 2 left because i kinda stopped painting in late august/early september

the area seen from the edge of my keyboard to the cup of water is basicly what i am reduced to now, no space at all. and i just got my assault on black reach.

also i prefer earl grey tea, milk with a half spoon of sugar, in a mug not a cup, but i generaly work and live on a sugar high induced by copious amounts of fizzy drinks and sweets


----------



## cheaky (Jan 20, 2009)

Here is mine:


----------



## theoncomingstorm (Jun 24, 2008)

did u make that paint holder thing yourself? if so how?


----------



## cheaky (Jan 20, 2009)

yeah I made it, but how, that would take some explaining! hehe
(Basiclly, I cut a bunch of 3mm MDF into strips of wood 5cm thick and x cm long, drilled 4cm holes, 5cm apart, made a step/support out of 12mm chipboard, glued/drilled shelves underneath of the same wood, then glued it all together.. It was not hard, it just took a long time.)


----------



## Micklez (Nov 22, 2008)

whoa, that could hold a ton and a half of paint (literally) :shok:

heres an old one of mine from back in aus, the main one:
http://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj83/mickyman1992/IMG_4199.jpg

and when that ran out of space there was this:
http://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj83/mickyman1992/IMG_4198.jpg


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Heres mine  Nearly broke my hand putting the desk together lol dam staples instructions.


----------



## Exitus Acta Probat (Apr 23, 2009)

okay, well....I kinda explode...
funny thing is, I clean it off completely once a month, start a new project, and it gets like this again in two weeks...










it looks like an asscannon, without the cannon! 

now in my defense, my apartment currently is about the size of most people's guest bathrooms....


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

i use two shelfs on my bookcase XD i have about a foot to work on


----------



## theoncomingstorm (Jun 24, 2008)

i thought i'd post an update of my work area.
From my previous post i said i'd be working in a 1x1 foot area on my desk, but things have been rehashed a bit and this is what i have.

entire desk









closeup of my normal paints

















area i will be doing my painting in










I am only having my normal paints out becuase of lack of space, i also have the full foundation paint set and the washes too, the 4 paints on the side are my Blood Red, Chaos black, and 2 bleached bone, they need to be salvaged as they have dried way too much, need to see what i can do for them but probably in the case of the Blood Red i think its easier to buy a new one from the shop in my local town (10min walk).

I havent painted in well over 6-8 months so thats why my paints are so gunky, well most arent as main colours i used were Blood Red (Blood angels duh) and chaos black so they stay open longest.

I hear u ask why i have 2 bleached bone, a friend of mine gave up the hpbby ages ago so he gave me his paints, i have another chaos black so might not really need to salvage the other one, my friend is also going to give me whatever mini's he has, apparently he has a 1000pts eldar army almost all painted, and maybe a few marines.

If it can be seen i have my 25 BA shoulder pads i got from GW fakes department to replace the fake ones i got off ebay, and the mini next to my paints is one of the masters of the chapter, which one i've forgotten, the hammer guy.

thanks for reading my rant

EDIT: The computer is installed Adobe CS4 Master Collection btw


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

I have a spare desk in my room which I use to paint all my models. I am at uni now so dont have a picture. At uni I have a large room, in fact larger than my one at home. In a student house but if it where a normal house I am sure my room would be the living room.
The only problem is the desk is a bit small, so I only bring to uni a few models which I take to the GW store to paint.
My desk at home was fine till easter when I started painting and making my guard, It just seem to explode. Guard armies take up so much room and as I am making Chaos guard I have so many bitz around. Just to make one squad I have to have a cadian box, Beastmen box and sometimes a zombie box.
While I am at uni my room is getting change alot so I will have alot more space when I get home. 

I am looking for some good boxs to hold all my bitz anybody know of any.


----------



## theoncomingstorm (Jun 24, 2008)

i had a bigger room at uni too lol.

erm i use old 1liter ice-cream tubs for my bitz box, might want to try them maybe? the plastic ones


----------



## chaplin_magnus (Oct 1, 2007)

here is what my paint desk looks like right now. but it is going through a change right now(life threw me a curve ball and now i have to move)but soon it will be up and running.

a clean desk is the first sigh of a sick mind so i should be ok.....









there is a drop pod, a juggernaut and some tau being worked on at the time of the pic.


----------

